# baby Ps tail is rotting?



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

i just moved my three baby Ps from a 12 gallon tank to a 55 gallon tank, at first for the first 2 days they werent moving and they were beside the heater i measured the pH which was 7.5, i brought it down to 7.0 and put the in, anyways the temp was 26 brought it up to 30 now they all swim happily but the biggest one's tail is got really small and blurry the 2 others are fine and they all act fine too, what could be wrong?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I suck at this sickness thing, but im sure their going to want a picture (if possible).

Also water params like ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates.


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

how do you find out the water params?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

With a test kit like this.

Is the tank cycled?

Just in case you dont know what cycling is heres a link that should explain it pretty well. Click me


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

yea i cycled the tank after i put them in lol...


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

LOL. how long they been in the tank total, and how can you be sure the tank is cycled without a test kit?

Or did you just move the filter with the fish?


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

i moved in all their old furniture and i dumped in a bucket of goldfish in it for about a day (dw they cant even eat gold fish yet) i moved them in the new tank for 3 days so far


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

On a new tank the cycle can take weeks, unless the filter media was carefully or quickly moved with the fish. Did you move the media with the fish? because if you didnt the ammonia will be threw the roof.

sry but im not quite understanding the situation just yet.


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

no i had the tank set up for a day and i moved the furniture in while the tank was filling up, i also added chlorine medicine and pH 7.0 powder


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

It would be best to get a test kit and post the params and post picks. im sure someone would be able to help you then. either way salt never hurts. theres an article somewhere on here about it. I would dig it up for you but my battery is dying on my laptop


----------



## stackbrickz (Feb 22, 2008)

Temp is at 30 degrees?? Fahrenheit?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Celsius im sure. whats that convert to?


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

celcius i dont know why my piranhas cant live without 30 celcious!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

86F is what it converts to ish?!? plenty warm


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

i knowww but when the temp was 27 they couldnt get off the heater and they were floating sideways for a while.... and when it was 30 they are all happy. hey i got a question the biggest one has a chunk hanging from his side near the side fin its not too deep looks like a bit of skin hanging off but its the side of maby one fifth of him hanging off


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I haven't dealt with p's so i dont know. sry


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Parsa said:


> i knowww but when the temp was 27 they couldnt get off the heater and they were floating sideways for a while.... and when it was 30 they are all happy. hey i got a question the biggest one has a chunk hanging from his side near the side fin its not too deep looks like a bit of skin hanging off but its the side of maby one fifth of him hanging off


It'll heal. almost every injury i have seen in a P atleast heals over as long as they make it over night. ive seen a fish missing stomaches and tails and eyes. it would really help if you have the space to quarantine him from the others so he has time to heal. if you cant quarantine him then he might be food but hopefully not. i kinda skimmed the topic so sorry if my post is a little off.


----------

